# Rubber plow edge for oil and stone?



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

What's the best edge I can put on my 60 inch ATV plow for my new oil and stone driveway. I've been told rubber will be safe to not tear the driveway up, if anyone has a good source to buy one I'd be grateful. Or maybe poly is best?

I was able to use the snowblower with shoes set to 1/4" without picking up much stone, but would much rather plow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RugerRedhawk said:


> What's the best edge I can put on my 60 inch ATV plow for my new oil and stone driveway. I've been told rubber will be safe to not tear the driveway up, if anyone has a good source to buy one I'd be grateful. Or maybe poly is best?
> 
> I was able to use the snowblower with shoes set to 1/4" without picking up much stone, but would much rather plow.


Check this out.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plowing-a-gravel-driveway.47451/page-3


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Check this out.
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plowing-a-gravel-driveway.47451/page-3


Thanks, I thought about the pipe idea. Saw some using PVC which I assume would crack pretty easily. Steel seems like it would work well if I can manage to cut a straight slit in it. I had regular gravel/dirt before and just tore it up, didn't worry about it. Don't want the same with the new oil/stone.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Thanks, I thought about the pipe idea. Saw some using PVC which I assume would crack pretty easily. Steel seems like it would work well if I can manage to cut a straight slit in it. I had regular gravel/dirt before and just tore it up, didn't worry about it. Don't want the same with the new oil/stone.


Plasma cutter, cutting torch, angle grinder with cut oof wheel or Bridgeport Mill will do it... Or replace the edge with sch 40 pipe and weld tabs to the pipe to mount to MoldBoard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What is an "oil and stone" driveway?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is an "oil and stone" driveway?


Had to look it up...

https://www.glpavingandmasonry.com/... layer of gravel is,two coats of oil & stone.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Thanks, I thought about the pipe idea. Saw some using PVC which I assume would crack pretty easily. Steel seems like it would work well if I can manage to cut a straight slit in it. I had regular gravel/dirt before and just tore it up, didn't worry about it. Don't want the same with the new oil/stone.


I would contact the company that installed your driveway to see what they recommend.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just set this up for a customer who’s contract requires rubber edge


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what brand plow due you have? Moose plow's have shoes that you can set on them to keep the blade up?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is an "oil and stone" driveway?


My guess is chip and oil


----------



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

3” asphalt binder, with 3/4” bluestone( or whatever 3/4 stone you prefer),broadcast into a layer of poured asphalt


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tynsmyth1 said:


> 3" asphalt binder, with 3/4" bluestone( or whatever 3/4 stone you prefer),broadcast into a layer of poured asphalt


It's called Chip Seal ootwest


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I think others covered the different names. Tar and chip, chip seal, oil and stone. One guy that was working on the driveway said he used a rubber edge on his plow and it worked well.


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

I put a poly edge on a back blade and it doesnt mar up my standard asphalt driveway. For fun I ran it 1/4" mile down my chip sealed street and it didn't mar that up either * however* they chip sealed it at least 5 years ago, its well cured.

https://www.fallline.com/snow-remov...cutting-edges/products/60-blank-cutting-edge/


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

My sons been using rubber on his plow for a few years . We plow mostly roads But it flows over anything . He can plow grass dirt roads . It pretty much floats over everything . I got it from these guys in new york . I called the guy up and he was great to deal with . Also noticed they have them on amason to but i try not to shop there .

https://www.plowrubber.com/index.php/plow-rubber-products/plow-rubber-cutting-edges.html


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Been using the snow blower on this drive this year so far but definitely want to have the plow set up safely for next winter. I'll look into these suggestions.


----------

